# New Case+Powersupply



## FluffyTurtle (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey guys I was browsing the web when I came upon this thread...
http://www.techsupportforum.com//hardware-support/case-mod//119978-help-me-my-case-please.html
I have the exact same computer, maybe minus his extra HDD ect ect. 
So if I was wondering, just to be double safe, if I bought the exact same case, would all my crappy vaio (Sony eSupport - PCV-RS720G
) all fit basically perfectly into that case? 
ray: to all who help me with my overworriness.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i think it would. only thing that might not would be psu, and you can get a quality one for under $100


----------

